# Maxima shocks/struts



## ebaker (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd like to replace the original struts on my 93 Maxima SE. I'm not planning on lowering it. It looks like the choices are Tokico, Sachs/Boge, or KYB gr2. I'd like stiffer than OEM but not a harsh ride. Koni's are too expensive. I've searched and found lots of people like and dislike the Tokicos, I couldn't find any feedback on Boge shocks. I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

ebaker said:


> I'd like to replace the original struts on my 93 Maxima SE. I'm not planning on lowering it. It looks like the choices are Tokico, Sachs/Boge, or KYB gr2. I'd like stiffer than OEM but not a harsh ride. Koni's are too expensive. I've searched and found lots of people like and dislike the Tokicos, I couldn't find any feedback on Boge shocks. I'd appreciate any input.


You probably won't find any opinions on the Sachs/Boge. I've never heard of them, and I doubt anyone else on here has.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

IMO, the GR2 are exactly what you want. slightly stiffer than stock, but nothing crazy.
I had the Toks for several years and have nothing but good to say about them... but the GR2 can't be beat for an OE replacement that's reliable and cheap.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 23, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> IMO, the GR2 are exactly what you want. slightly stiffer than stock, but nothing crazy.
> I had the Toks for several years and have nothing but good to say about them... but the GR2 can't be beat for an OE replacement that's reliable and cheap.


Thanks. Are the Tokicos extremely stiff? I want to be able to drive fast over big dips and bumps, but I don't want it so harsh that it causes squeaks/rattles. I'm keeping the high profile 60 series tires, stock springs and bushings, so a fairly stiff shock should be tolerable.
I found a set of Tokicos for $300 shipped, KYB's are about $50 less. I'd really prefer monotube shock, but none are available, apparently.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I like the Tokicos better than the KYB personally. I've had nothing but good experiences with them and they are noticeably stiffer than the KYB when new. the problem is that the Tokico have been known to soften up quickly- especially with stiff aftermarket springs.

used as an OEM replacement, I think you'll be very happy though. it's $300 well spent.


----------

